# '66 GTO getting close to putting on new coat



## 2drhdtp (Nov 15, 2010)

This time when the car is base and clear coated, I wish to paint the pin stripe onto the car. 
Could you please tell me the width of the body line pin stripe?

1/16", 1/8", or what?

THNX


----------

